
Ask HN: Which in app “rate me” screen pisses you off the most? - vu0tran
I collected different &quot;rate me&quot; prompts from various apps and created a survey here.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1ODJ-Q4gBCTdrGDDaXKNaeJGkQ4TmOlCZY6jUREtBU3E&#x2F;viewform<p>It&#x27;d be great to hear your feedback. I&#x27;m an app developer so I&#x27;m trying to figure out how to do this in the least intrusive way possible. I&#x27;ll definitely share the results with the community.<p>All in all, it takes about 30 seconds. Thanks!
======
coreyp_1
I despise any app begging for a rating, and always rate them the lowest
possible score.

Always.

